# std: keine Klasse oder namespace mit diesem namen vorhanden



## Dark_Rider (1. Juni 2009)

Hi!
Ich benutze Visual Studio 2008 und habe eine neue Windows-Forms Anwenung angelegt. Ich habe eine neue Klasse Test hinzugefügt:


```
#pragma once

class Test
{
public:
	Test(void);
	~Test(void);

protected:
	std::string test;
};
```

Beim Kompilieren kommt allerdings immer die Fehlermeldung:

error C2653: 'std': Keine Klasse oder Namespace 

Die Fehlermeldung kommt auch, wenn ich oben using namespace std; schreibe und es ist egal ob ich #include "stdafx.h" hinzufüge oder nicht. Das ändert nichts.
Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, woran das liegt?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Turri (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,

versuch mal

```
#include <iostream>
```

MfG Turri


----------



## Dark_Rider (1. Juni 2009)

Jetzt geht es! Danke dir Turri!


----------



## Turri (1. Juni 2009)

Dann kannst du das Thema ja als erledigt markieren. 

MfG Turri


----------



## devDevil (1. Juni 2009)

Nja im Header <iostream> ist auch ein Teil des Std. definiert, der sich im Namensraum std befindet, aber dieser hat nicht's mit String sondern mit Input u. Output-Streams zu tun. Korrekt wäre hier <string>. Darin is die Klasse (das Typedef für's Template std::basic_string) definiert


----------

